# Cavs @ Kings | Game #34 | 1/9/2007



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

_*Game 34*_


*Cleveland Cavaliers* *(21-12) @* *Sacramento Kings** (14-17)*

_*Tuesday, January 9, 2007*_
*Time:* 7:00pm PT, 10:00pm ET
*TV:* *NBALP*, FSOhio
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Arco Arena*, Sacramento, California

*HEAD COACHES*


*Preview*



> The Cleveland Cavaliers have been dominant at home, but they have yet to carry that success over onto the road. Now would be a good time to start.
> 
> The Cavaliers open their season-long, seven-game road trip Tuesday against the Sacramento Kings at Arco Arena, where they've lost six of their last seven visits.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

James only 1-4 from the field


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Z with a good start


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Bibby really hurting us early


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Jones getting hot but we need to get a handle on Bibby


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Terrible end of the quarter: missed ft's and foul them on the other end


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

dumb lineup: hughes needs to be in the game when Lebron is out


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

wtf what is Wesley doing in here?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hughes 0-6 ughh


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Amazing David Wesley still sucks. wtf is he in the game


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> Amazing David Wesley still sucks. wtf is he in the game


it's called quality coaching, it's not like the gibson kid can play anyways


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ I'm still amazed that Wesley is dressed for every game, ready to go if called.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland trails 38-53 at halftime (15 point deficit). A bad 3rd quarter would all but kill the Cavaliers chances to win tonight.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron no Ft's again this half: six quarters now w/o a ft


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ I said it before but I have to say it again: One of us at the end of the season needs to compare LeBron's free-throw attempts from last season to whatever total he gets from this season. I bet the difference will be evident.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

God I hate our Pg spot


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

After getting us to play solid basketball of late, Mike Brown has decided to shoot us in the foot with his WTF lineups on the floor.

The team continutes to go away from lebron while sac commentators talk about how hard lebron has to work to score.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Lebron no Ft's again this half: six quarters now w/o a ft


Mike Brown needs to stop being a ***** and call LeBron out. Likewise, LeBron needs to step it up and start playing how he's supposed to.


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

LeBron simply cant be on the floor for 40+ minutes if we are getting the production we are gettign from him as of late. The coachign staff needs to figure out how to maximize his minutes on the floor, they are doing a piss poor job on that.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Get me some Boykins or Francis: I can't handle ANY more minutes to Wesley. Anyone whose watched even a modicum of basketball can see Wesley is worthless yet Brown feels compelled to play him. Get someone who Brown can play and doesn't suck


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Bron_Melo_ROY said:


> Mike Brown needs to stop being a ***** and call LeBron out. Likewise, LeBron needs to step it up and start playing how he's supposed to.


Lebron was the only one doing anything on offense out there: He's outplaying Artest by a mile but everyone else has sucked.

Would like to see more FT's but Lebron wasn't the problem out there


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

LeBron's quickly becoming one of the most disappointing players in the league this season. Just no aggressive at all on the offensive end. There comes a time when a player has to say F U to the coach's system and do his own thing. This time came WEEKS ago and LeBron still hasn't done anything abt it.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Lebron was the only one doing anything on offense out there: He's outplaying Artest by a mile but everyone else has sucked.
> 
> Would like to see more FT's but Lebron wasn't the problem out there


I didn't say he was sucking or anything, I'm just saying we need him to attack hard and get to the line. It seems to me that he is reluctant to go to the line. He is the only one doing something, but he can definitely take the game over even with Ron Artest on him.


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

remy23 said:


> ^ I said it before but I have to say it again: One of us at the end of the season needs to compare LeBron's free-throw attempts from last season to whatever total he gets from this season. I bet the difference will be evident.


so far this year he has averaged just about 8.9 free throws a game, last year he averaged 10.3; if LBJ plays in 80 games that is a difference of over 110 ft's for the year


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

The team has been doing well with Lebron trying to be a team player. Hard to find the balance btw trying to keep you're teammates involved particularly when youre winning and trying to take over a game.


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

also wanted to note that even though lebron's ft% is down .037 his 3pt% is up .029, how can he get better at 3's and worse at the line?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Bibby killing us: drive and dish last time.

GET A FREAKIN PG FERRY!!!!!! This team is so close to being a great team if we get someone just competent at the PG spot


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

dunk the ball Z!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

lol at that Hughes airball (2-10 for Hughes so far )


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

Whenever lebron gets a bucket where you can tell he gains al ot of energy, we promply go away from him. We lack rhythym, everything we do is like pulling teeth or dragging something through the mud.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Is Shannon Brown that bad that Wesley deserves more time? I have a hard time believing that


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Z coming alive this quarter.

Lebron is killing Artest on both o and D right now


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Great effort the last 3 minutes

although that shot by snow makes ya vomit


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Larry dont let us praise you the last 7 games and come out like this.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Stop shooting 3's Hughes ugghh 2-12 from the field now from Larry


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Mike Brown going with Gooden on Miller has really slowed things down for the Kings.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Now hit the FT's james since you got to the line :wink:


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Damon with a brace on his knee and he is limping?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Pioneer10 said:


> Is Shannon Brown that bad that Wesley deserves more time? I have a hard time believing that


I agree. I don't believe Brown is worse or so much worse than Wesley. If that's the case, Shannon should go to the NBDL to get experience and get better. Otherwise, he's just watching guys play basketball.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Wesley for Retirement said:


> Mike Brown going with Gooden on Miller has really slowed things down for the Kings.


Gooden defensive stopper: how well that's just strange


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

If only Drew didn't go back down with that power dribble. He didn't need more strength and power going back up. That play was about speed. Just go right up.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Do we have another run in us if the Kings pull this back to double digits?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Bibby is just killing us . Now he's got the drive and dish going this half


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Bibby would be an incredible fit for our team. He's equally good on and off the ball so he c ould play well with Lebron handling the ball as well as be the PG


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

If you told me we had this many O-rebounds and points in the paint I would have told you we were up 7-10 points.

Great effort this half, you can really hear Mike Brown screaming at these guys to keep their concentration.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Gooden has been really outplaying AV the last few games: I wonder how long this will last. He started the year out like this and then just seemed to disappear after that for awhile. This Gooden is a real asset to the team


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

When will Mike Brown be able to rest Lebron in the 4th?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron on back-to-back jumpers giving him 13 points in the quarter.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron is feeling it now


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

WOW.... I havent seen effort like this from the Cavaliers and Lebron in quite sometime.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

What a lay up by Varejao! Cleveland retakes the lead. Way to fight hard guys and have a good 3rd quarter.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron is destroying Artest


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

did the cavs just have a good 3rd quarter? is that the first time in a decade?


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Gooden has been really outplaying AV the last few games: I wonder how long this will last. He started the year out like this and then just seemed to disappear after that for awhile. This Gooden is a real asset to the team


Would you ever amagine Mike Brown going to Gooden to be a defensive stopper? Usually it would have been AV, but Gooden has really slowed down MIller


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland leads 75-70 after three quarters of play (5 point lead).


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

LostInGeorgia said:


> did the cavs just have a good 3rd quarter? is that the first time in a decade?


Good point: would love to see us just stay even in third. we usuaaly get killed


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

What a refreshing thing to see the opposing team collapse in the third lol.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

How does Miller get two shots on that? Foul was way b4 that shot... damn


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Wesley for Retirement said:


> Would you ever amagine Mike Brown going to Gooden to be a defensive stopper? Usually it would have been AV, but Gooden has really slowed down MIller


I think Brown really yelled at Gooden after that quick 20 sec in the third. Gooden turned it around after that.

We're going to have to keep it up though. THe kings crowd can really get into games like this


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron must have thought he was Gilbert Arenas on that last 3-pointer because that was WAY out there.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

AV and Gooden together. I've been waiting to see this lineup for awhile. OUr two best rebounders together


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Lebron Lebron Lebron... the swagger is back

Andy and Drews effort is amazing


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

What happened to Marshall. Holy Lebron


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Stop picking up the fouls! there in the penalty soon


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> What happened to Marshall. Holy Lebron


I think Mike Brown is riding the hot hand from AV and Gooden (by hot hand I mean effort on both ends on the boards)


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron is putting on a performance for his mother. After all, Gloria is at the game and you can't disappoint your mom! =)


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

The King


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Wesley for Retirement said:


> I think Mike Brown is riding the hot hand from AV and Gooden (by hot hand I mean effort on both ends on the boards)


I'm definitely not complaining


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> I'm definitely not complaining


Me neither.

Possibly because the Kings post are more active than most keep Marshall and Z on the bench?

Either way, I've seen some of Mike Browns stubborness leave tonight, going with alot of Gooden and AV. Putting Gooden on Miller instead of Z, not being stubborn.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Mike Brown for MVP tonight?

Look at that guy coaching over there this whole 2nd half, he is really fired up, I love seeing this emotion.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

These guys are foaming at the mouth playing defense here. It's like dogs on meat I say!

D-E-F-E-N-S-E!!!


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Jim Tressel should have taken a look at this game on how to turn it around really quick in the 3rd quarter ;-)


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Wesley for Retirement said:


> Mike Brown for MVP tonight?
> 
> Look at that guy coaching over there this whole 2nd half, he is really fired up, I love seeing this emotion.


Mike Brown drives me crazy:

(Defense awesome, offense borderline bad)

(First half terrible - Wesley? come on, second half awesome: no Marshall, AV/Drew toghether and stuck with Drew early)


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Wesley for Retirement said:


> Jim Tressel should have taken a look at this game on how to turn it around really quick in the 3rd quarter ;-)


First game I've ever seen where i felt tressel was outcouched!


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Gooden is an animal... (and Larry cant shoot)


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Where is this Gooden all the time? lol


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Jeez Gooden has demoralized the Kings with his rebounding!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Snow/Z back in. We'll see how this goes now. This last lineup was terrific


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Might want a TO just to rest Lebron


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

I think that unit was in since 9 min left in 3rd quarter, gotta rest those guys, hope we can hold this lead.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Well Larry this better be your West Coast Trip night off, but atleast he is stopping someone on defense


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

We're winning with Hughes shooting 2-15: that's terrible


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Good TO: this game is still within reach for the Kings if we continue to take these long jumpers and not hit them.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

My dad being a longtime coach made a good point. The Cavaliers always seem to go with a Eric Snow pick and roll, the reason being, you cant sag off him as much if he has the ball in his hands making the penetration, and that means you really cant sag off Lebron/Larry/Gooden/Z/Damon/Marshall so Snow should have a clear path to the lane. 

Otherwise if Snow doesnt start with the pick n' roll or the ball in his hands, we are already down to 4 players on o-fense, but with the ball in his hands atleast we are trying to hide our handicap as much as possible.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Wesley for Retirement said:


> My dad being a longtime coach made a good point. The Cavaliers always seem to go with a Eric Snow pick and roll, the reason being, you cant sag off him as much if he has the ball in his hands making the penetration, and that means you really cant sag off Lebron/Larry/Gooden/Z/Damon/Marshall so Snow should have a clear path to the lane.
> 
> Otherwise if Snow doesnt start with the pick n' roll or the ball in his hands, we are already down to 4 players on o-fense, but with the ball in his hands atleast we are trying to hide our handicap as much as possible.


Wouldn't you tell the defender guarding Snow to just go under the pick every time and force Snow to shoot off the roll?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

7 point lead


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Has Marshall played this entire 2nd half?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Terrible posession (Real PG would help in those type of plays).

Damn another freakin foul: lead down to 5 soon?


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Wouldn't you tell the defender guarding Snow to just go under the pick every time and force Snow to shoot off the roll?


But the majority of the time, Snow does attack after that if he goes under or not. Or he will do that in/out cross-over and go away from the pick. 

I mean otherwise he stands in the corner and they have automatic helpside everytime.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

4 point lead


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Gooden again! Nice that should do it


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

We got a nice call on the road with that and1 foul


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron with some terrific passes to end the game here


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

I am really glad I kept this game on. I was about ready to end this after watching the Buckeyes go down Wisconsin.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Damn Jones cracks me up... great guy to have in the locker room I would amagine.


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

Im afraid to look at eric snows +- for this game. I believe every kings run happened with him on the court...


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

TyGuy said:


> Im afraid to look at eric snows +- for this game. I believe every kings run happened with him on the court...


Actually he might have been on the floor when we held them to 17 in that 3rd quarter. 

But I remember Damon hitting a few big shots in that streak as well.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score*

*Box Score*


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

<table class="tablehead" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">DREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">LeBron James, SF</td><td>43</td><td>14-26</td><td>3-7</td><td>3-3</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>7</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>34</td></tr></tbody></table><table class="tablehead" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ron Artest, SF</td><td>39</td><td>4-14</td><td>0-4</td><td>1-2</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>6</td><td>7</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>9</td></tr></tbody></table>
If I hear anyone claim that when he's not crazy Artest is more valuable the Lebron, I'll vomit


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I was pissed as well after watching the OSU game so had to watch this on tape delay.

Boy I about broke my television set at half-time when 

a) *David Wesley* was logging major minutes??????????
b) Bibby and Miller were raining deep jumpers from all over the court

But again our defense steps up in the 3rd. This game was a perfect illustration of how your jumpers might not always fall, but you can always fall back on your defense to win ballgames.

Lebron destroyed Artest on both sides of the ball also, which was beautiful to watch.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

TyGuy said:


> Im afraid to look at eric snows +- for this game. I believe every kings run happened with him on the court...


Eric Snow -4.
Surprisingly Z -10. On second thought though Miller was killing him most of the game (thus good move by Brown going with Gooden)


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Z played well but he was sitting alot of the second half when Sacramento stopped making all their jump shots and the rest of the Cavs played better. Goodens offense/rebounding and Varejao's defense helped put us back in this game.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

We scored 70 points in the second half.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Wesley for Retirement said:


> Damn Jones cracks me up... great guy to have in the locker room I would amagine.


Those 4 3 pointers he made didn't hurt any either.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Brandname said:


> We scored 70 points in the second half.


And only gave up 45

What's remarkable is how much better we've played against Western Conference teams so far this year than we have Eastern Conference. Yeah, other than SA we haven't played the toughest teams but heck we have found a way to lose to NY, ATL and several others of the easier teams to play in the East.


----------

